# Umfrage: Was ist euer Lieblings Weihnachts Film



## Akrueger100 (14 Dez. 2013)

*Was ist euer Lieblings Weihnachts Film*
Meine sind Die Hard 1&2 sowie Lethal Weapon 1


----------



## Death Row (14 Dez. 2013)

Bei mir auch "Stirb Langsam 1+2", aber auch "Schöne Bescherung" mit Chevy Chase und "Kevin: Allein Zu Haus" und".....In New York"


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Dez. 2013)

Und was haben die mit Weihnachten zu tun?  

Meiner definitiv: Schöne Bescherung mit Chevy Chase - Klassiker immer wieder lustig


----------



## Death Row (14 Dez. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Und was haben die mit Weihnachten zu tun?



"Now I have a machine gun. Ho Ho Ho!"


----------



## laika84 (14 Dez. 2013)

Kevin allein zu Haus kann man immer gucken!


----------



## goraji (15 Dez. 2013)

Ganz klar:

NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS!

Raji


----------



## kolibri666 (15 Dez. 2013)

Ist das Leben nicht schön


----------



## comatron (15 Dez. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Und was haben die mit Weihnachten zu tun?



"Stirb langsam" ist doch ein schönes Motto für das Fest der Liebe.


----------



## thomashm (16 Dez. 2013)

Der kleine Lord.


----------



## Padderson (16 Dez. 2013)

außer "Nightmare before Christmas" schau ich mir dieses Jahr wieder eine Rarität an: "Rare Exports". Der etwas andere Weihnachtsfilm


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

das leben des brian


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

*„Drei Haselnüsse für Aschenbrödel“*
Ist zwar kein reiner Weihnachtsfilm, läuft aber um die Weihnachtszeit bestimmt immer so an die 10 mal.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Dez. 2013)

kolibri666 schrieb:


> Ist das Leben nicht schön



Ein Ganz toller Klassiker den ich jedes jahr schaue



​


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Ein Weihnachten ohne Stirb Langsam ist für mich unvorstellbar!, da muss ich Akrueger100 recht geben!


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Nov. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> "Schöne Bescherung" mit Chevy Chase



Definitiv der beste Weihnachtsfilm. Selten so gelacht 

Und natürlich: "Der kleine Lord" von 1980


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

Kevin allein zuhaus gehört einfach dazu.


----------



## der4te (26 Aug. 2022)

-Kevin allein zuhaus
-Die Glücksritter
-Ein Sack voll Geld


----------



## thotti (26 Aug. 2022)

Tatsaechlich Liebe


----------



## chemikant32 (27 Aug. 2022)

Bad Santa


----------

